
Cambridge Analytics Exposed - 3327
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpbeOCKZFfQ&feature=youtu.be
======
caithrin
Their response on Twitter is hilariously out of touch, considering that a few
of them will certainly go to jail- “If success breeds envy and scrutiny, then
so be it. There are countless firms that have used our tactics to get
information on target customers.”

